# My scottish petshop babies :)



## Kayles86 (Feb 18, 2013)

Managed to find a petshop who had a trio looking for a home since I couldn't find breeders with females. So here they are....Oreo senga and señorita. Lol. Could you guys help me with the colours? I know Oreo is a broken marked but is senga the red one argente, I'm unsure of the technical names? And the light one is it champagne or fawn? Her coat is silver when you brush it back, can see slightly in one of the pics. I hope that senga is just a little tubby n not prego?!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

On the last one, the one on the right is definitely argente. I'm not sure about the others though :? 
Cute mice btw


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely mice :love1 Looks like the first one is an agouti pied, and last is an argente. Middle might depend on where your located.


----------



## Kayles86 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks guy, they proper sweet little ladies. We are from Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

She could be poor red, possibly... Recessive yellow is only in the US, correct?

I'm really not sure, you're going to have to wait for someone who knows more about what colors exist where, etc.


----------



## Kayles86 (Feb 18, 2013)

From what I've read online recessive yellow only in the US. Hoping she ain't lethal yellow ad she is pretty fat compared to her other siblings. But I'm not really clued up on breeding n genetics. I've only ever kept as pets.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the fat darker one in the last pic looks like a red to me, which would be the domant leathel one as your in the uk, but its leathel in 2 copies and the youngare ment to die befor birth and a reabsorbed. so unless you breed her to another red you wont have to worrie about it, but you will still have the prone to odeaity thing.


----------



## Kayles86 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks. Very useful info  won't be breeding anyway. Think 3s enough for now.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Are these the ones you texted me saying you bought? They are beautiful!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh and there's a pet shop beside us just outside of Glasgow that has a good stock of mice! I've still got 2 agouti girls needing a home as well, they are 8 weeks next week!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Cute


----------

